# Navajo's Baby-Mommas



## NdAppy

You mean my harassing you for pictures isn't enough! :shock::lol:

I'm _still _sad about Squeak's foal. I can't wait to see the other two. 

And since people are going to ask, you should put up a pic or two of Navajo.


----------



## trainerunlimited

What does your stud do? Is he the cutter in your avatar? Can't wait to see some more babies!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Love your stallion! He is beautiful, and it is certain that you will have some good looking foals out of your mares. Can't wait to watch their progression and see their beautiful babies


----------



## CCH

Alright, alright. See...I need public humiliation to get photos up. Mostly, it is a pain to upload them to photobucket & then here. So, that being said, I'm going to put some of my favorites rather than strict confo-type shots.

Navajo showing his own version of shoulder-in/ half-pass









Navajo trotting through our South Pasture. I just love how big & sweepy he is for being a chunk.


----------



## CCH

trainerunlimited said:


> What does your stud do? Is he the cutter in your avatar? Can't wait to see some more babies!!!!


My avatar is Smokes Pepper (aka Snoopy) He is a gelding and full brother to Navajo.

Just posted some pics of Smokes Navajo (aka Navajo) for everyone to see, and yes he is a cutter.


----------



## CCH

Here is a show photo of Navajo. Not very exciting as this was right before the cow started to move/work.


----------



## SunnyDraco

You are just REALLY making me wish I still had my solid paint mare to breed to him! That would have been a quick moving and athletic cross, sweet temperament and super easy to train too if the foal were anything like the mare


----------



## CCH

SunnyDraco said:


> You are just REALLY making me wish I still had my solid paint mare to breed to him! That would have been a quick moving and athletic cross, sweet temperament and super easy to train too if the foal were anything like the mare


His AQHA papers are pending. I was just recently able to track down an heir to a person I needed signatures from, so it looks like those papers may finally get completed this year :happydance:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

All I have to say is WOW! Cant wait... these are obviously going to be some awesome babies!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Gorgeous stallion! Do you have a website CCH?


----------



## CCH

CLaPorte432 said:


> Gorgeous stallion! Do you have a website CCH?


Yes I do. It is Smokes Navajo - Home


----------



## sommsama09

Subbing to see the foals - I think my jaw just hit the keyboard as i drooled at your stallion... Haha xD


----------



## armydogs

I definitely drooled over the stallion. Cant wait to see the babies!


----------



## palominolover

GORGEOUS stallion and mares. I really can not wait to see the foals. They are going to be STUNNING =)


----------



## csimkunas6

Look forward to seeing his foals....I think Smokes Navajo is just stunning!


----------



## CCH

Thanks everyone! The foal-watch will begin with Bigs pretty soon. It is now 30 days until her "due date" she's not showing any tell-tale signs yet, so I don't think it will be early. She is becoming a little more aloof and very quiet. I suppose being huge pregnant is not all that fun. No bagging or elongating, but she is feeling a tiny bit looser in the hindquarters.

We are at a cutting this weekend, so I will try to get some photos from around the show uploaded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel

OMG CCH He is drop dead gorgeous.
That's one big boy with the markings so distinctive.
You must be very proud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

eep! I just realized how close Big Mare is. I want pictures right away and I'll have to come visit in May when I'm done with the semester.  You and Nd have harassed me enough about needing that foal! :lol:

I wish I were 21 so I could try to make some money in Vegas to put towards my Navajo babeh.


----------



## Evansk

Wow.. the mares are lovely.. and the stallion makes me drool :lol: Cant wait til the foals are born!


----------



## CCH

I brought Bigs into the barn last night for a brushing & photos....
let's be honest.... my real agenda was to poke, prod and generally look at embarrassing parts. I did take the obligatory "teat-shot", but it is very unexciting as of now.

I'm at work, but I did bring my camera and transfer cord. I will be uploading photos late in the lunch hour


----------



## CCH

Bigs had been sleeping before I brought her inside. I noticed it while I was dumping wheel barrows & starting to bring the show ponies in.

This is not very normal for her. I very rarely catch her lying down, and she certainly doesn't stay there as soon as she notices people. This time, she was actually kind of snoring - in the sternal position with her nose all smooshed. I did take a 90 second video, but it was quite dark and the fluorescent dry-lot light really doesn't reach quite that far into the mares' pen. After some of the boys were in, I haltered her and brought her in.

Of course she promptly started pooping everywhere :evil: on my freshly swept floor. I understand being inside makes her nervous because prior owners didn't really have a "barn" in the same way I do, but come on... how much poop can one horse produce in a 20 minute time frame?!

Anyhow, here of some of the photos taken 3-9-12 (and I mean some. These are just the ones that don't make her look like an absolute trainwreck. Turns out taking pictures is HARD :shock: - I imagine it is:
50% I'm bad at it
25% she's an uncooperative subject
10% cheap camera
10% bad lighting, room, area etc
5% lack of good "help"

Notes for foal watchers:
1. Her udder is not bagging, but it is getting droopy & floppy
2. She's packed full, no flank room, sides are firm, belly is LARGE
3. She's getting very soft in the hindquarters.
4. Tailhead and nearby structures are like Jell-O that wasn't boiled long enough.
5. Hooha is losing tone (this observation is made under *MUCH* protest, and there will not be any hooha photos taken unless there is a foal coming out)
6. Blood vessels all along her abdomen are "popping" out. They can be seen and felt very easily.

She is right around 315 days today. Prior owner said she foaled in the "normal amount of time" whatever that means?? The weather is supposed to get really nice over the next 10 days, so I'm hoping that gives her some incentive to foal a little early (because I'm sick of waiting)


----------



## CCH




----------



## CCH




----------



## CCH

and even though this photo shows nothing, here is the photo everyone will probably be wanting to see more & more of. Sorry it's blurry and not very good. I wasn't about to crawl under Bigs to get a better angle.


----------



## NdAppy

*dies of shock* No helper noses in the back ground?! What is this nonsense?

She looks like she is progressing well. Sure wish I knew what they meant by "normal." :lol:


----------



## CCH

Harley, Sonny, Stan & Travis were in, although they had their heads buried in the hay feeders, so you can only see Harley's butt in one photo. Pay no attention to the little dog either, she randomly appears in 90% of my photos.


----------



## NdAppy

Lol I saw her! It's not a picture of yours without her in there. lol She was making sure that giant hair pile wouldn't grow legs and run away :lol:


----------



## CCH

Actually, you don't really want to know what Max was up to.


----------



## NdAppy

Knowing Max... Probably not :rofl:


----------



## SunnyDraco

She is looking good. Maybe the "normal" is 340 days?

By the way, you have a cute bunny that snuck into the first picture


----------



## CCH

SunnyDraco said:


> She is looking good. Maybe the "normal" is 340 days?


I have predicted her due date based on a 342 "average" I'm guessing the prior owners bred her during one month and expected her to foal the prior month of the next year (ex bred May 2009, foal April 2010) So, based on those thoughts, I have an expectation that she will be foaling around 330-335, however, that is just a guess right now.

My other mare is maiden, so who the heck knows what she will do. If you had to guess by looking, you would probably think she was ready to pop!



SunnyDraco said:


> By the way, you have a cute bunny that snuck into the first picture :grin:


Mr Bunny (I know, clever right) is living the flood refugee life in the small cage at night and out during the day. Super super nice bunny if anyone living near me can provide a home. We were going to give it to the zoo's education outreach program, but he has the bunny snuffles (which is the fricken cutest name for a disease)


----------



## Kayella

CCH said:


> Mr Bunny (I know, clever right) is living the flood refugee life in the small cage at night and out during the day. Super super nice bunny if anyone living near me can provide a home. We were going to give it to the zoo's education outreach program, but he has the bunny snuffles (which is the fricken cutest name for a disease)


I had a french lop named Mr. French :lol: I loved that old chunky monkey, I think he was around 10 when he died, I'm not sure because my breeder's son gave him to me. And the rodeo costume contest, we dressed him up as the hamburglar bahaha. He was the nicest bunny who would just lay there with you, and relax.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I had a tan and white Dutch bunny named Cookies, and one of my younger sisters named her Rex, Fuzzy. Can't get any more original than that


----------



## xxdanioo

I had a mini lop named Fred, and a regular black/white bunny named Pez. 

Sorry if I missed reading- how far is the big mare at? Foaling soon? haha


----------



## CCH

xxdanioo said:


> I had a mini lop named Fred, and a regular black/white bunny named Pez.
> 
> Sorry if I missed reading- how far is the big mare at? Foaling soon? haha


She is approximately 315 days. I say approximately because we covered her more than once during her heat cycle and the vet's ultrasound doesn't give an exact date, just a measurement of the embryo that would correspond to the # of weeks.


----------



## CCH

Here is a pic of her US that was done to confirm >40 days safe in foal.


----------



## CCH

~318 days today.

Last night there were no changes. All the mares were actually a little feistier than normal. They were hoping for a new bale of hay, but I'm a *horrible, evil* person and making them clean up some of their mess. You'd think I never ever feed them with the looks I was getting at the gate last night. They are all mad at me, so I doubt that angry mares deliver foals any earlier than expected.

I do have high hopes that Bigs will take advantage of the absolutely perfect weather we are supposed to have over the next 10 days (71 this Friday!!!) She technically could go at any time, but certainly doesn't look quite ready.


----------



## CCH

(sidenote - I hate myself for taking these photos and for describing them, but it is like a trainwreck, I just can't stop. Hopefully I don't reach a level where I could be on the TLC show My Strange Addiction)

Here are some udder photos for comparison between Bigs & Rondee. Bigs are getting firm close to the body and hang down like giant floppy carrots.

Bigs 3-11-12 #1









Bigs 3-11-12 #2


----------



## CCH

Rondee's are much fuller in comparison to Bigs. She has a "fat-roll" or some type of edema for lack of a better descriptive term, that runs from her udder between her butt-cheeks and terminates at her lady parts. It wiggles when she walks and looks horribly uncomfortable. Although she does not protest any poking and prodding.

Rondee 3-11-12 #1 (you can see the wrinkle in this one)










Rondee 3-11-12 #2


----------



## dirtroadangel

NdAppy said:


> Knowing Max... Probably not :rofl:


I am getting the empty nest syndrome. 
Btw nice barn....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

dirtroadangel said:


> I am getting the empty nest syndrome.
> Btw nice barn....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I am getting "full-nest" syndrome. When these mares foal, I will officially own 7 horses :shock: which will be greater than 50% of all the horses on the property :shock::shock: I really have my work cut out!

Then there's naughty little Max... we are working on a new trick the Belly-Up hand/paw slap. She does a "low 5" and a "high 5" but doesn't really listen to anything else I have to say. Quite the wonder-dog.


----------



## NdAppy

I would say that edema/udder filling. I have a feeling that Rhondee is going to go "early."


----------



## dirtroadangel

NdAppy said:


> I would say that edema/udder filling. I have a feeling that Rhondee is going to go "early."


Keep up on the tricks with Max. But I'll pass on the kisses:{
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel

NdAppy said:


> I would say that edema/udder filling. I have a feeling that Rhondee is going to go "early."


Keep up on the tricks with Max. But I'll pass on the kisses:{
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CCH said:


> (sidenote - I hate myself for taking these photos and for describing them, but it is like a trainwreck, I just can't stop. Hopefully I don't reach a level where I could be on the TLC show My Strange Addiction)
> 
> Haha I had to laugh at this! Just please don't start drinking gasoline and I think you'll be good :wink: The amount of crazy on that show is ridiculous. When friends go through my camera and find udder pictures I get some pretty odd looks lol its not even worth explaining anymore! But even this seems normal compared to being addicted to snorting baby powder.. or being in an intimate relationship with a car...
> Haha and we think we're crazy with all the things we do for our mares... I think not!!!


----------



## CCH

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Haha I had to laugh at this! Just please don't start drinking gasoline and I think you'll be good :wink: The amount of crazy on that show is ridiculous. When friends go through my camera and find udder pictures I get some pretty odd looks lol its not even worth explaining anymore! But even this seems normal compared to being addicted to snorting baby powder.. or being in an intimate relationship with a car...
> Haha and we think we're crazy with all the things we do for our mares... I think not!!!


Oh Lordy! I already get force fed enough dirt & horsehair to qualify :rofl:

I found out about the show last night and had to watch a few clips online (no TV on the farm) All I can say is it definitely looks "entertaining" I hope to catch full episodes as soon as I can find them on the web or netflix.


----------



## CCH

On a more horse related note...Rondee's udder is without a doubt filling with milk & not mostly edema as I had thought.

I was giving her a belly scratch tonight (fat girls can't reach & need love too!) when she squirted me  So then I decided to give her udder a little squish to see what we had going on. It is clear, so no rush to alarm yet. Being maiden, I expect she will drive me batsh*t crazy for quite a while.

I have discussed the possibility that one of my vets may have missed her pregnancy during the 6-23-11 ultrasound. I do not have any photos of that ultrasound because he said she was open & didn't freeze the screen. This scenario would also mean that her ultrasound from 7-14-11 was a 7.5 week embryo mistaken for a 2 week embryo. Entirely possible because 1. I am not experienced enough to read ultrasounds (but you can bet I plan to get myself educated) and 2. Equine reproduction is nowhere near the specialty of the vets I have available.

So, Rondee is either at day ~260 (6/28/11 heat) or or day ~311 (5/6/11 heat) Wide-load doesn't begin to describe how huge she looks compared to Bigs, so I guess it will now be a wait & see. Glad I am prepared for them both to foal very soon & hope they do so I don't have to stay up late worrying!


----------



## sommsama09

Im so excited for you  I loved the ultrasound pic you posted! Cant wait to see the foals!!! :wink:


----------



## CCH

Alright here are some photos of the milk from Tuesday night. Both tested high on the pH, so according to that, not very soon. We don't have wax or dripping milk, but you don't even have to squeeze the teat for milk to come out. Just light pressure on the udder sends it spraying. Photos of the fatties from 3-13-12 to follow later and additional milk test photos from 3-15-12 coming up.

Big Mares milk - it was quite clear, VERY yellow, and a little tacky.









Rondees milk. It was so white & opaque I had to find a standing wrap to use as a background. Her's was not very sticky.


----------



## CCH

Bigs has become increasingly "private" though and is staying further away from the other mares. As much as she wants to not have anyone around her, she sure gets crabby when you take her away from her friends, so she won't be moving to a private pen until she starts waxing and/or showing more definite foaling signs.

I am really enjoying this milk testing stuff though. It totally gives me something to do other than poke & prod. I'm considering adding daily temperature monitoring and possibly some sort of caliper measurement of udders & length of lady parts. Then I would put all the data into a spreadsheet and make some charts/graphs out of it.

*sigh* my inner nerd really shows when I'm bored. Lucky for me, I just got the call this afternoon that one of Navajo's "girlfriends" is showing heat, so her owner will be dropping her off first thing tomorrow  That will at least help keep me busy!


----------



## CCH

Alright here are photos of the chunks from 3-13-12. I am doing new photos and another milk test this evening.



























She promptly peed directly into my goat cage after these two photos :evil: I'm so glad the weather is nice & the goats can move back outside soon!










Major Gutter butt, hehehe


----------



## CCH

Bigs photos from 3-13-12










Her hind is getting really slanted & is very soft.


----------



## CCH

Ok and onto the pseudo-scientific analysis - Milk test from 3-15-12

Bigs' milk - still a little tacky, quite clear. Paler yellow than that from 3-13-12.









3-13-12 milk compared to 3-15-12 milk. You can see the newest sample is a little more pale in color.









Bigs milk compared to Rondees









Rondees milk. Very opaque, not as tacky as Bigs'.









Rondees milk when diluted with distilled water for the test. You can kind of see where it formed strings & little globules.









And the test results:
Big Mare undiluted - diluted then Rondee undiluted - diluted









Big mare was over the chart on pH, but Rondee's when diluted was reading about 8.4. calcium level for undiluted are off the high end of the chart, but when diluted they are both at 0.


----------



## equiniphile

Squee, I'm excited for these babies to come!


----------



## CCH

And now for a photo update

3-17-12 Rondee










3-17-12 Bigs









3-17-12 Sample









3-17-12 Rondee vs Squeaks :shock: (<---- more on that later)









3-17-12 particles in Rondee's when diluted









3-17-12 Results









Bigs is 0-100Ca and >8.4 pH
Rondee is 100-200 Ca and >8.4 pH
Squeaks is 200-400 Ca and <8.4 pH


----------



## TheRoundPen

I've been following these beautiful girls for a few days now. I can't wait to see the foals!! Also, Squeaks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose

I'm curious about "Squeaks" as well!


----------



## NdAppy

I just can't wait to see the babies from these matches. But then you know that! :lol:


----------



## CCH

Ahh the Squeaks issue :evil: I don't know how to describe my feelings on this, so I will start at the beginning. 

I bought Squeaks & Bigs as a pair/package deal 4-13-11. They both came into heat very shortly thereafter.

This 1st ultrasound on 6-23-11 was to confirm all 3 mares safe in foal. It was done at the clinic by the resident "equine expert" vet. While he is a very knowledgeable person, his bedside manner is horribly lacking and I dislike having to work with him much. The problem with where I live is it is 250 miles one way to a clinic that has any sort of up to date facility and technologically advanced equipment. I would venture to guess that my local clinic does not have anything newer than 10+ years old, but that is what I have to work with  At the 1st ultrasound, Squeaks was said to be 8 weeks safe in foal, which would be consistent with her breeding dates.

Fast forward to January. Another vet, Dr. O (employee of the first Vet) who I like very much and who goes above & beyond with extra research, work, and consulting other experts for me. Dr O came on-farm for annual coggins tests for the herd and other bloodwork that I use to have a consistent baseline for some of my older guys. I also wanted a palpation & quick wellness check on the mares. At this appointment, a foal could not be felt inside of Squeaks, so to be sure, we scheduled another ultrasound.

Late January, Squeaks had her ultrasound on-farm, and no foal could be seen. We took that as confirmation that she had aborted. If she aborted, I never saw any signs of it from her, nor did I ever locate any fetal remnants or debris/placenta/yuck anywhere.

On 3-17-12 I gave all of the mares a good grooming. This is when I noticed Squeaks udder was developing. I promptly called Dr O. Basically either she is in foal and the foal had been positioned quite oddly during the exams, or Squeaks is having a pseudo-pregnancy. The causes of pseudo-pregnancy lasting this long apparently really only happen in the presence of synthetic or phyto hormones, and Squeaks has not received any of those. Either way, we decided that further palpation or ultrasounds are not going to make a difference in her "condition" and would probably be an undue discomfort for her because she would be "due" very soon (3-28-12)

I completely trust Dr O, but we are at a loss as to what has gone on. For now, Squeaks will be included in my every other day milk tests until something happens.

I'm thinking that I would really like to invest in a nice used ultrasound - sounds like a good birthday/christmas present for me!


----------



## CCH

All right!!!!

Mildly exciting news, Bigs is currently lying down. Why is this exciting you ask?? Well 1. In the year I have owned her I have caught her lying down a handful of times 2. She did not attempt to move when I went to check on her.

No signs of labor yet, but I'm hoping this is a sign that it will be just a matter of days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Yay! Healthy foal, safe delivery, good vibes to you all!!


----------



## waresbear

Waiting for baby horsies......


----------



## sommsama09

-dressing in halloween costume- WELL someone has to scare those babies out :smile:

C'mon Foals come out come out we want to see you :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Waiting for babies .....


----------



## CCH

Ok so update from 3-19-12

Here are the samples:









Here is Squeaks' sample against a black background so you can see how thick it is.









Test results were:

Bigs 100-200 Calcium & 8.4 pH
Rondee 100-200 Calcium & 8.4 pH
Squeaks 200-400 Calcium & 7.8-8.4 pH


----------



## SunnyDraco

Can we have a picture of Squeaks just incase she pops out a baby? LOL


----------



## CCH

3-21-12 update

Biggest development... Squeaks is now speckling (or salting or whatever others call it)









Her udder doesn't look as big as it feels in the photo, but you get what you get with Squeaks because she was considering putting a new hole in my head for looking.

Samples:









Rondee's next to Squeaks so you can see how thick Squeaks' milk has become









Squeaks' milk 1/2cc with 3cc of water diluting it and still opaque









Results:
same as the 19th.


----------



## CCH

SunnyDraco said:


> Can we have a picture of Squeaks just incase she pops out a baby? LOL


Yep! Looks like the little booger just might have a foal after all. If she doesn't, she is the world's best horse-actress :lol:










Here is another one from 3-17-12 (Bigs has that name for a reason, but her being closer to me in the photo makes Squeaks look even more pipsqueakish than normal)


----------



## CCH

Progress from last night -

Bigs is a jello butt for sure. She has been holding her tail to the side a little. Noticed definite change to flank area, it used to be bulged out and now it is caved in. Little foal kicked a few times (sooo creepy, but fun!!) She has definite elongation. She has also decided that all of her hair needs to shed immediately, which is weird because I have been brushing them pretty regularly. Other possible foaling indicator is that she had bitten the holy hell out of her sides (ouch) but didn't break the skin.

Squeaks is only a little softer, her udder is cantaloupe sized. She is extremely dominant though and acting more crabby everyday.

Rondee has been renamed "show-cow" because she is monstrously fat. Her new thing is to follow me around and get all up in my space or try to put her nose in my face. I can honestly say I prefer Squeaks', "I'll kick your head in" to Rondee's, "I just want to smell your eyeballs" Her udder is very full, hard and lumpy.

Next milk test is tonight and I'm just about to head home from work.


----------



## CCH

Not much of an update from the weekend. No milk testing yesterday, I was just swamped with work on the house. They are drywalling our basement right now - yay! AND...the electricians are supposed to replace all of the fixtures in the barn and hook up the water heater today too. Even though they seemed to be working fine, we found out that they do have moisture damage, so for safety reasons they will all be new.

There has been quite a bit of laying down & getting up from all three mares. Plus more laying down all at the same time with no "guard". Rondee grunts & groans like a hog. Every exhale is a half snort half mmmpff noise. They are are really really cranky with eachother and with the geldings who are separated by a fence.

Milk testing will be tonight, which works out well because we are supposed to get some big thunderstorm tomorrow. I have been watching the barometer too because I read falling or low pressure has some correlation to foaling, it has been steady for almost the last week, but is falling today. I can just imagine one of these mares foaling so I can run back & forth from the house to the barn in a downpour.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I am super excited! I hope Squeaks pops out a baby for you.

Question because im curious: is it bad to test the milk so frequently? Does it affect the cholostrum thats produced? Is there a point in time where you should stop so the foal will have enough to build up the required antibiodies for a healthy immune system?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

I want Squeaks to have a foal so bad I can't stand it.. I keep creeping this thread and I just *feel* like she has to have a baby in there..It will be a special baby if it is. I just know it..YES, I know that is corny..


----------



## CCH

CLaPorte432 said:


> I am super excited! I hope Squeaks pops out a baby for you.
> 
> Question because im curious: is it bad to test the milk so frequently? Does it affect the cholostrum thats produced? Is there a point in time where you should stop so the foal will have enough to build up the required antibiodies for a healthy immune system?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good questions! Not sure if I have a definitive answer for you, but I did do some research on it before I decided to try. Turns out the mini people have *the absolute best websites* with photos and info on milk testing, temperature testing, and other ways to predict foaling because of how difficult mini pregnancies can be.

I only take 2cc (same as 2 mL) or less at a time, which is a really small amount. I milk it directly into the syringe, so I'm not taking any extra. I'm sure it looks like more because the syringes are small and the photos are taken quite close up. I have only been doing the tests every other day since 3-13-12 (which means 6 samples so far; or about 12cc/mare)

According to what I have read, the mare *should* produce about 300mL colostrum per hour for several hours after foaling/nursing. To me, this means the amount I'm taking isn't enough to harm to the foal. None of my mares are leaking milk, and they are all healthy, so I would expect them to be within normal range for colostrum production. I'm doing the milk test as kind of a personal experiment to see if it holds true for these mares. Additionally I monitor them by "feel" (not a very scientific indicator), overall attitude/mannerisms, temperature (although not daily yet), and I'm watching the barometer.

I do think the extra handling of their "personal space" has been really good for them even if the testing doesn't make a good prediction. I decided to post it because I couldn't find anything on the internet that showed more than just one test strip or some milk in a person's hand. Every mare owner should make their own decision on how they will monitor their horses, and I'm not saying the milk testing is right or wrong.


----------



## CCH

DrumRunner said:


> I want Squeaks to have a foal so bad I can't stand it.. I keep creeping this thread and I just *feel* like she has to have a baby in there..It will be a special baby if it is. I just know it..YES, I know that is corny..


I still don't know if Squeaks will or not, her "due" date is this Wednesday, but we will be watching her until about day 360, or until she visibly comes into heat before we decide that she isn't. She's super crabby, and I haven't been able to feel the foal kick like the other two monsters do.

If she's open, she will have some further work-ups to see if we can figure out what happened. If she foals, I think I will put Ann or Annie in the registered name after my Vet. Not in a mean way or anything, I really enjoy her and think she does a great job with the limitations the clinic has. That's just my sense of humor :wink:


----------



## CCH

On another note, tomorrow is Navajo's real birthday and I'm taking a half day at work for the farrier to come out, so it should be a good day :happydance:


----------



## Bridgertrot

I missed something apparently but want to be filled in without searching through all the pages LOL Are you thinking Squeaks is having a false pregnancy? Was nothing felt in a palp?


----------



## CLaPorte432

CCH said:


> Good questions! Not sure if I have a definitive answer for you, but I did do some research on it before I decided to try. Turns out the mini people have *the absolute best websites* with photos and info on milk testing, temperature testing, and other ways to predict foaling because of how difficult mini pregnancies can be.
> 
> I only take 2cc (same as 2 mL) or less at a time, which is a really small amount. I milk it directly into the syringe, so I'm not taking any extra. I'm sure it looks like more because the syringes are small and the photos are taken quite close up. I have only been doing the tests every other day since 3-13-12 (which means 6 samples so far; or about 12cc/mare)
> 
> According to what I have read, the mare *should* produce about 300mL colostrum per hour for several hours after foaling/nursing. To me, this means the amount I'm taking isn't enough to harm to the foal. None of my mares are leaking milk, and they are all healthy, so I would expect them to be within normal range for colostrum production. I'm doing the milk test as kind of a personal experiment to see if it holds true for these mares. Additionally I monitor them by "feel" (not a very scientific indicator), overall attitude/mannerisms, temperature (although not daily yet), and I'm watching the barometer.
> 
> I do think the extra handling of their "personal space" has been really good for them even if the testing doesn't make a good prediction. I decided to post it because I couldn't find anything on the internet that showed more than just one test strip or some milk in a person's hand. Every mare owner should make their own decision on how they will monitor their horses, and I'm not saying the milk testing is right or wrong.


Thank you for giving me some clarification on the milk testing. Next year, I'm going to be pulling my hair out when my mare is due so having some tests that I can do in the mean time would be very cool. Especially to see if they are spot on or not. I just don't want to hinder the foal in anyway. :?

Very excited to see some babies!


----------



## Bridgertrot

Can we not edit posts anymore? 

Anywho, I scanned back and found my answer. I sure hope she has a foal!


----------



## NdAppy

You only have 10 minutes to edit a post.


----------



## CCH

Not much to report. Navajo had a good b-day (I think?? What more can a horse ask for when he gets treats, attention, and a work-free day)

Here is a pic of him from yesterday. I had the end stall door open and the mares tied inside, so he was making sad-googley eyes at them. Then he likes to put his nose in my armpit & pout because he knows better than to sniff or make noise at them.









I also got a photo of Rondee, but had already blanketed the other mud balls before I even thought to take pics








(notice dead sexy Snoopy in the background distorting the view a little with his reflective white. I don't know how he does it, hasn't had a bath for months.)

Also milk tested mares before they went back outside.
Squeaks is now about 7.5pH and calcium has dropped to 100-200, but closer to the 200 color.

No change to the other two, however, Bigs' milk is noticeably less yellow and Rondee's is noticeably less milky :-? go figure...I take this to mean that Bigs is finally getting closer to foaling (her "due date" is April 3rd) and that Rondee is just doing unpredictable maiden mare "stuff"


----------



## TheRoundPen

Any updates?


----------



## CCH

Not much to report. Tests have been the same, so I didn't bother to upload photos. Tonight would be a test night, so I will get some photos either way.

They all have the calcium crystal speckling (or salting) on their udders, but I haven't seen much progression in them getting any fuller. 

Bigs is definitely miserable. She is "due" today, but I do not foresee her listening to that calendar. She keeps her head level and always has half closed eyes. She has been shifting her weight and biting at her sides some. Hard to tel if the biting is to scratch where she is shedding or because the foal is recreating the famous Alien scene inside of her.

Squeaks is still crabby. She has the largest bag and thickest most opaque milk, but isn't showing any other signs. Rondee looks to be incubating an elephant, but she is otherwise feisty.

Had an outside mare dropped off last night and I'm expecting another one the middle of this month, so it will be busy around here!


----------



## meghanlovee11

oh my gosh your stud is beyond beautiful 
good luck with your foals!


----------



## Almond Joy

Beautiful stud! I love his long wavy mane! I hope your mares do well!


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

CCH said:


> Here is a show photo of Navajo. Not very exciting as this was right before the cow started to move/work.


My favorite  He looks so intent.


----------



## CCH

Update from last night. All milk tests are holding steady :-|
Bigs ~341 days today
Squeaks ~346 days today or 0 days
Rondee ~289, or if the ultrasound was "wrong" ~332

This is quite the photo of the little wooly mammoth. You can see where we were pulling chunks of hair out. With our weather now, she will be slicked off in no time, but still the last one to get summer ready.


















Bigs looks so much larger in person.


----------



## NdAppy

Look how white Rondee is! Wow. Totally different from her minimal rabicano of last year.


----------



## CCH

obligatory udder shots. **Note these photos were taken before any milk testing was done. Rondee does appear to have very tiny wax-like drops. The camera doesn't show it, but she had a little string-ish dried up drip from one side too.

Squeaks


















Bigs:


















Rondee:









4-3-12 Sample:









4-3-12 sediment in Squeaks' sample


----------



## SunnyDraco

Any updates?


----------



## midnighttwilight

Any baybees yet??? we llike BAYBEES!!!


----------



## DrumRunner

Waiting, waiting, waiting..we no like the waiting.. *sang to the tune of "rollin, rollin, rollin.."

I can't even imagine how CCH much feel..I would be soo impatient.


----------



## CCH

Sorry for the delay - work has been busy and then we had some family time over Easter. Bigs is definitely progressing :happydance:

I won't give my guess as to when she will foal (mostly because I don't want to jinx it or be wrong, again) If anyone wants to check out Navajo's Facebook fan page, I have a post where fans can share it & make a guess on the foaling date. The winning guess will get a $10 gift certificate to SS Tack (couple that with the $10 off coupon code & its a pretty nice little prize). So go check it out!

Just don't tell that you have the inside info from these photos :wink:

This is Bigs from a couple days ago.


----------



## CCH

Still no foals... If anyone would like to get together for a group bear hug, that might squish one out 

I'm off to bed now because these mares are keeping me tired! I was out last night a few times to check and will probably do so tonight. We have had a little bit of rain and the pressure seems to be dropping, so maybe soon. I would love it if anyone out there is an animal communicator and can tell these mares that foaling on the weekend really really would make my life easier. Or- maybe remind the mares that tomorrow is our 1 year anniversary, and a foal would be just the perfect gift! :rofl:


----------



## WyndellaRose

Those are some HUGE horse boobies so I'm sure it will be soon...if born on your anniversary, what will the name be?


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm betting late tomorrow night or really early Saturday morning..


----------



## CCH

Well I hate to disappoint, but still no foal :evil: I'm sure Bigs is bound and determined to stop me from going cutting this weekend. I'm haven't decided if that makes me mad or not. It definitely makes my checkbook & Navajo happy (because he would spend the weekend eating) Plus, I have one outside mare here now, and another coming Thursday evening. It will be a crunch to go show anyway, but that's life!

Here is the master of suspense about 350 days in this photo. You can kind of see how large her udder is in this photo. I have not done a milk test in the last several days because she is not very cooperative now that they are so huge. I need a helper to hold her & watch her attitude because I don't want to get kicked, and I haven't had anyone who can.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Pretend that you are going somewhere. Load up a ton of overnight stuff, drive away and sneak back an hour or two later and see if she was just waiting for you to disappear


----------



## WyndellaRose

I'm totally curious to see if that would work...


----------



## DrumRunner

CCH, do you go for the whole "full moon" stuff when foaling? A friend and I were discussing it and with the grand total of one foaling I've done alone it was during a full moon, probably 2 am or so.


----------



## NdAppy

CCH I think I just need to come poke her with a pin... she'd pop like a balloon! :rofl:


----------



## Poseidon

I see my..erm.._positive_ reinforcement didn't help.. :lol:


----------



## bird3220

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

DrumRunner said:


> CCH, do you go for the whole "full moon" stuff when foaling? A friend and I were discussing it and with the grand total of one foaling I've done alone it was during a full moon, probably 2 am or so.


Well I was sure *hoping* that was the case last week, but it didn't work. I think it would be a hindrance in the wild because you would want to hide the young until they can keep up with the herd, but then again it would be nice to see your young. I just don't know if I believe it. Based on Bigs current progress it doesn't look like she has any chance of dialing on anything near a full moon anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

*snickers* Phone's autocorrect strikes again! :rofl:


----------



## CCH

Ah yes, the autocorrect. Gets me frequently. I don't understand why my "smart phone" has yet to learn the words I use *all the time*

So here is a photo update from last night.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Holy boobies. Looks like a custom E cup to me. ;-)


----------



## SunnyDraco

:think: anything happening? A plague of over-due-babies must end! :shock:


----------



## CCH

Still no foal :-x

I'm headed out to do chores now and will bring Bigs in for a serious chat about scheduling. On another note, watch for Squeaks foal in 2013... she came into heat and has been bred again. Looks like she will need to go on some hormones for part of her gestation as a little insurance that she doesn't try to pull another fast one.

ETA
Squeaks is actually producing milk though, so *if* the foals ever arrive, they definitely aren't in danger of starving :rofl:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Squeaks must be a natural nurse maid then :lol:


----------



## Almond Joy

She missed my guess date of April 17th, so no gift card for me


----------



## CCH

The only guess we haven't gone past yet is the 22nd, but she's a relative and not eligible to win. If you want to share the post and make another guess, that's fine. I will put a not on it that anyone who already guessed can guess again, but the "share" has to be visible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

Oh yay!


----------



## bird3220

i missed the part about guessing the date.... can i guess and what are the details?


----------



## CCH

bird3220 said:


> i missed the part about guessing the date.... can i guess and what are the details?


It is just a little something I'm doing on Navajo's fan page on FB. You are welcome to check it out and enter. The prize is a $10 gift card to SS-tack.


----------



## Bridgertrot

Nada?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot

Am I missing something? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Pushing about 360 days today, apparently Bigs likes being a fat penguin waddler or she gets some sort of pleasure from driving me nuts. Yesterday, she was rolling around quite a bit, but I have decided that was just the unusual amount of bugs who showed up with our 85 degree weather. At this rate, she and Rondee will foal at the same time.

Ugh....now I remember why I didn't want to own mares :S
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Ok so here are some photos from last night

NO wax









Big udder


----------



## CLaPorte432

:shock: im speechless...


----------



## DrumRunner

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bridgertrot

*pokes bellies* >:|


----------



## SunnyDraco

Well, she looks ready to nurse twins, maybe more


----------



## CCH

I was going to post this afternoon all about the whole foaling, but hofo decided to delete everything I typed when I tried to post it :evil:

It's a filly!! (not the colt I had hoped, but much easier for me to part with a filly, so maybe that's a good thing) Foal & Bigs are doing great. The vet was out at 5 tonight to look them over. I had her inspect my placenta to verify my checking, and she had to do a rectal because the baby needed a little help there. Actually ended up doing an enema at 10:30 tonight because she hadn't pooped enough. (side note, I had no idea foal poop could smell like cat poop, and I nearly tossed my cookies. Thankfully, just the initial grossness had that smell)

I'm definitely biased, but this filly (who as of now is probably named chilly or chili) is very well built. She has Navajo's head & ears  and her legs/tendons are strong and straight. I was so worried that the long wait would mean a large foal with possible lax tendons, but this girl just decided to come out more mature.

check it out, I was so excited to have found the eponychium (yellow bucket has the placenta in it. Please excuse my tackroom, I still don't have any saddle/blanket/pad racks, hooks or shelves up :-()


















she's peeing in this one :lol:


----------



## CCH

The weather has taken a little bit unexpected turn and the temperature is dropping a whole bunch tonight, so I have some very very angry ponies who had to get blanketed up to spend the night outside. Bigs seemed kind of happy to come in considering how much she hates the barn. I had were shavings, but they are nice big flakes, so no need to worry about the little booger inhaling any.


----------



## Golden Horse

Congratulations Smokes, she is beautiful, well worth the wait


----------



## Poseidon

Squeeee. I am coming to squeeze and cuddle with her.


----------



## AnnaHalford

She looks so worried in the fifth photo, lol. Congratulations!


----------



## sonsedg68

aww such a cutie congrats from me here in the uk


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats! Pretty girl Bigs was cooking in there. =)


----------



## NdAppy

She is so dang cute!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats! She was worth the wait 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Congratulations on the adorable filly!


----------



## DrumRunner

She's so cute!! Po, I don't like you anymore. I'm jealous you get to go love on her..


----------



## NdAppy

That must mean you don't like me anymore either. *cries*


----------



## DrumRunner

*pouts* Not you too! I should have known..Lol I'm not going to like either of you for a few more hours. I have to tell you something then too.. it's funny.


----------



## cmarie

Congrats on the pretty little girl, she is precious.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Navajo and Bigs do good work! What an adorable little one.


----------



## CCH

Bigs went a little overboard on the cooking, the filly is just a hair under 38in at the wither already :shock: It's funny because she has tried to run & hide by going underneath mom, but can't fit. I'm glad she has such a nice short back though. It also looks like she will have quite the mane & tail. yay!!

Overcooking caused some minor impaction that continued into the night. A more serious enema was necessary, so we are still watching her very close. I was up sooooo late last night making sure Bigs didn't freak out in the stall & making sure the foal was eating & pooping enough. I am tired :-|


----------



## Poseidon

Yuck. Starbucks! But hopefully she starts pooping more on her own. 



DrumRunner said:


> *pouts* Not you too! I should have known..Lol I'm not going to like either of you for a few more hours. I have to tell you something then too.. it's funny.


Nah. The earliest I'll be around those parts is probably the end of May for my brother's graduation. (But really going to see ponehs. )


----------



## amp23

Just read all 14 pages of this thread... Don't know how I've missed it till today! Gorgeous little girl, congrats!


----------



## Bridgertrot

*pokes bellies again* I want to see some colored foalies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

I have a couple better/more cute videos on my FB but I uploaded them from my phone and haven't figured out how to get them to my youtube.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Look at that attitude already, lol. Congrats on a pretty, healthy filly!!!


----------



## oh vair oh

OOOO. She pinning her ears, lol. She's gonna be trouble.  What a cutie pie.


----------



## CCH

Now she only does the ear thing at the end of the day when she's exhausted (and crabby). I still don't think she really gets what she's saying to me, so I'm letting it go for now.

We have been working on some serious foal training, lol! She bathes, blankets, halters, picks up feet, stands for tapping on feet & motioning of her legs, and understands grooming (body as well as mane & tail) Not so great at leading yet, so I plan to work a little harder on that. I expect a lot from my horses, and want to get this filly show experience as soon as possible for a great start to her performance career. - I have to keep in mind that she's *only a week old* though!

My next project is the vacuum/blower and clippers  First farrier visit is the 11th, so then I will have some independent input on her manners/training.


----------



## CCH




----------



## Bridgertrot

Super adorable! The wait is killing me for the other. Cmon corticotropin releasing hormone!

...I should be studying right now for farm animal anatomy haha (if I'm correct that hormone comes from the fetus and basically tells mom it's ready to come out...then into labor they go! xD)


----------



## CCH

Some photo updates!

4-30-12 "like father - like daughter" I also like to say in for the night out like a light :wink:

















5-3-12 testing out some new clothes - not quite ready for the sleazy yet (This is also the face of evil for interrupting dinner time. She is so tall and just finally figured out how to stand with her front feet apart to nurse. She had been just abusing her mother. I have to say it is really quite amusing to watch a broodmare suck it up and stand taller because her baby says so.)










5-5-12 First time being tied  We have now worked on tying about 3x a day for 5-10 minutes, since the first time I tied her up, she just finally figured out the pressure/release of leading and is leading LIKE A CHAMP!









In case anyone is wondering, the tan thing on her halter is 4 ouchless hairbands hooked together to keep the crown piece of her halter from slipping down on her neck. It works perfectly.


----------



## Kayella

Ah, I was thinking it was to secure the nose band or something! That really is smart, since halters never seem to fit babies :/


----------



## CLaPorte432

Whoa that baby is fast. I got whiplash... ;-)

Super cute photos and videos. Daddy is beautiful. Baby looks like a mischievous little ****** and looks to be giving mom ulcers. LoL.


----------



## CCH

Hopefully I can get some better baby photos and new video this weekend. The farrier comes tomorrow, so I'll have to get some pics of that milestone. I'm terrible at getting pictures during the week with work, chores, other horses & baby training. Mostly I have a bunch of her sleeping :lol:










And then I realized just how strong Navajo's genetics are...









The baby also has the "I drool when sleeping" lip :rofl:


----------



## CCH

And so you don't think I'm neglecting Rondee - here she is modeling the truck full of watermelons look (sorry for the bad angle and craptastic cell photo, I had to get her into some light and I ended up standing against the wall to get her all in the photo)









she needs some grooming time now that it has finally stopped raining. Every night when I move her to a different pen, she tries to run. It's really comical watching a fat broodie lope!


----------



## texasgal

Subbing.


----------



## SunnyDraco

CCH said:


> Hopefully I can get some better baby photos and new video this weekend. The farrier comes tomorrow, so I'll have to get some pics of that milestone. I'm terrible at getting pictures during the week with work, chores, other horses & baby training. Mostly I have a bunch of her sleeping :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I realized just how strong Navajo's genetics are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The baby also has the "I drool when sleeping" lip :rofl:


Those lips are fun to play with. As they are standing around relaxed or half asleep, I always find myself taking my finger and kinda boinging their lower lip. Always referred to it as a droopy lip. One mare we had would really relax her lip when you were playing with it so it would really hang down LOL


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Hope to add to the list of baby mommas!! =D!!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

All of these babies are giving me baby fever. Someone needs to smack some sense into me!


----------



## sommsama09

Any updates


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Awe such a beautiful little snotty girl haha so much attitude! Excited to see the other little munchkin


----------



## Bridgertrot

Nothing yet? Come on Rondee! The filly needs a buddy to play with.


----------



## CCH

Updates!!

Rondee is still holding it in. Although last night she ran a good distance to meet me (aka the food wagon) at the fence. She parked herself and did about a 10ft sliding stop. I was sure a baby would shoot out the other end after seeing these antics, but no. She is ~344 days today. Her bag has come back (it deflated after Bigs foaled) and she has switched from thinking Bigs' filly is the demon spawn to being nice. Her belly, udder, milk and length of vulva say "any day," however her muscle tone, tail strength and membrane color say "not today, check back tomorrow"

Maybe we should do a contest for Rondee too?? We didn't have a winner with Bigs.


----------



## CCH

AND.... photo updates of the baybeh!!!


She is a chow hound. (yes it is a vertical video. It was the only way I could squeeze my arms into the stall to get her filmed)






and likes to run





And some more photos  I would say she is completely halter broke at this point. She puts her nose into it for you! She leads and I have been working on training her to always walk square with me. I have also successfully (well 3x in a row) had her to trot on the lead at a consistent speed while staying next to me. She backs up great and moves her hips and shoulder with very little pressure.










She has been tied for up to 2 hours (took us a while to build up to that point - and anything over 1 hour she does have hay) She has had her for trailer loading/unloading and hauling experience, so hopefully we can go to the APHA show this month.

This photo is from last night at our saddle club's weekly points show. We didn't compete in anything (it is all riding) just got out for the experience. The filly had tons of looky-loos and crazy kids running their horses around, and none of it phased her.








she did scrape her hock in the trailer, I think it was friction from the rubber on the walls :-( But it was very minor. I tossed some vet-wrap I had in the trailer on her so the flies and potentially other horse germs wouldn't get on it.


----------



## amp23

Sounds like she's coming along nicely, can't wait to see her continued progress- she's such a pretty girl! I also can't wait to see this other awaited baby....


----------



## Bridgertrot

Lol love how in the video Navajo comes running over making noise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Bridgertrot said:


> Lol love how in the video Navajo comes running over making noise.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, Bigs was just coming into her first heat (not foal heat) and he knew. Of course that was all too much work for him so he promptly went back to eating.

I have left Bigs open for now, if Rondees foal turns out as well as I hope, Bigs will be a recip by this July. Late  but better a late foal than waiting an extra year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quirkypony

Wowza!!! Daddy is a hunk! That mane is beautiful!!


----------



## Bridgertrot

Does Navajo ever try and breed through the fence? I'm hoping Rondee will pop out something loud. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

I can answer that one and it would be a big NO. lol It's too much work for him. :rofl:


----------



## CCH

No he doesn't. If he ever tried, it would be obvious because the bolts on the rail would likely break and he would have a lot of slivers in very uncomfortable places. Navajo barely understands the concept of live cover and needs quite a bit of help to breed mares that way. I have pretty much decided that we won't do any live cover next year because it's just too much work. You kind of have to know him to understand. He's not lazy, he just conserves his energy for cattle work.

Navajo has really good manners, partly because of his age and temperament, but mostly from training. He has been hauled enough to know the difference between work, free-time and the breeding shed. The only time he is allowed to act a little studdish (nickering, flehmen smelling, etc.) is when he is wearing his breeding halter and has gone through his pre-breed routine (penis washing, leg wrapping, etc.)

Plus, he only ever shares a fence line with my horses. Outside horses are kept in a quarantine area about 200 yards away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot

Wow he sounds like a dream of a stud! Is there any reason why he doesn't understand the live cover concept? I've heard of some studs not being able to breed well if their trainer is around due to them being scolded for acting stuffy usually. Our school has had to send owners and trainers out of the breeding shed sometimes so the horse would feel comfortable lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

He was only bred AI. So he really doesn't know what girls are unless they are a breeding dummy. :rofl:


----------



## CCH

Some cute baby photos!

Dead to the world sleeping, so I got a photo of her next incisors coming in (now she won't have the chipmunk smile anymore)









Hogging the bed, as usual. There really couldn't be any less space for Bigs.


----------



## CCH

And... the foal watch continues for Rondee ~348 days now.

She looks like an overblown balloon. I don't know how much more bigger her udder can really get at this point. She is not a very big mare, and being maiden, nothing is saggy/droopy/floppy so we will see. She had me up all night over the weekend after I caught her biting at her sides and kicking her belly, but still NO BABY :evil:

My guess is she is waiting for Wednesday, so that I can't take Bigs and chili to the open show night.


----------



## Ellieandrose

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

And still no baby. I an just about to bring her in for the night. Murphy's law says tonight/tomorrow morning might be a good day for her because I have meetings at work and have to get Navajo collected on an off day for a new booking (gotta keep those mare owners happy!)

As for chili, we had another show night. She jumps in and out of the trailer like its the best game ever  our trailer is a single door, slant load and it is about 20 inch jump to get in. We even got to see a pony mule tonight and she didnt care. I sometimes can't believe how much she knows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

~351 days today.

Last night Rondee's bag had actually gone down some, but tail head appeared much more prominent. She was also a little sensitive to having her flanks/belly/udders/etc handled. I'm thinking *maybe* some slight cramping or shifting of the foal. She hasn't been able to stand without cocking a leg for days now, and she must have raging hormones because everytime she sees Chili, she nickers & whinnies like its her baby. Rondee has definitely taken to the night life in the barn though. She practically oinks when she sees me doing chores because she wants to come inside

I am on summer hours, so I don't have to be at the office tomorrow which means I can stalk her from my chair in the alley tonight. Bigs went to about 360, so lets all cross our fingers to not wait that long again :x


In other news, Navajo's collection today went great, and I received a call from another mare owner, who took his mare home right after breeding, that she is confirmed in-foal! I also started writing Chili's sale ad last night  I hoping to get sale photos done tomorrow and get her on my website as well as some other sale sites by this weekend. Ugh, it is tough.


----------



## CCH

Something is going on with Rondee. Whether it's Stage 1 of labor or Stage 1 of her experiment in my zombification may still be open for debate. I was up until 8am this morning watching her lay down and grunt only to get up drink some water or grab a bite of hay and do it all over again. She has also painted the wall with urine and attempted to make her poop stick while rubbing her tail after pooping. She probably doubled the amount of mess she normally leaves for picking. I have to thank fellow HoFo member, Poseidon, for keeping me awake!

I have Rondee turned out right now and will get stalls cleaned and chores done before she comes back in. I am really worried about this foaling. She is acting like she completely doesn't understand what is going on, and will look at you like "why won't you help me?" Thus, I have enlisted help to keep her on complete watch from now on, and my vet is on speed dial! 

I can't believe from the look of her (those pics are x-rated, and I won't post them) that she could possibly hold the foal in much longer. A strong cough seems like it would cause a foal to shoot out the other end. :x

Here is a photo from 5:30am


----------



## Poseidon

You have one job, Rondee! One job. 

But from last night, I would be leaning more towards the "Stage 1 of zombification." 

Also, I can report that little Chili is even more adorable in person than she is in these pictures.


----------



## CCH

Poseidon said:


> Also, I can report that little Chili is even more adorable in person than she is in these pictures.


And Navajo is even more eeyore-calm than I said. Hahaha!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

CCH said:


> And Navajo is even more eeyore-calm than I said. Hahaha!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was terrified for my life standing in his stall giving him scratches! How dare you keep such a dangerous animal!! :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner

Poseidon said:


> You have one job, Rondee! One job.
> 
> But from last night, I would be leaning more towards the "Stage 1 of zombification."
> 
> Also, I can report that little Chili is even more adorable in person than she is in these pictures.


*gasp* Is THAT why I got Chili pictures last night!? I didn't get them until late and didn't want to text you back..I know..I am horrible at that..Sorry!


----------



## NdAppy

*cries* You didn't send ME Chili pics!!


----------



## Poseidon

:lol: Sorry. I was bragging to DR that I was cuddling with her.


----------



## DrumRunner

She's mean Nd..Mean, mean Po..


----------



## cmarie

Any news yet???


----------



## Roperchick

just keep poking her belly. we need baby!


----------



## CCH

She finally foaled early this morning! It is a red red red sorrel with 3 socks, bald face and two blue eyes 

I will update with photos as soon as I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09

Congratulations!!! 
Filly/colt? :wink:


----------



## countryryder

Yay,another baby!


----------



## CCH

Jeez kind of a big thing to forget about posting. It's a filly I think the name will be Teena, with a weird double "E" like Rondee has.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Congrats. pictures please


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Ohhhh so excited for pictures she sounds stunning!!


----------



## CCH

Photos!!





































Getting dressed:









Not my little baybeh anymore


----------



## equiniphile

Look at those ears!! Congrats on a gorgeous filly.


----------



## CCH

equiniphile said:


> Look at those ears!! Congrats on a gorgeous filly.


Yeah the signature ears!! They scared me when Chili was born, turns out they straighten up and grow into them. (thank goodness)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

*grabby hands at the new filly* I can has? I love her CCH. She's adorable.


----------



## Piaffe

She is SO adorable!


----------



## DrumRunner

Squee!!!! I told Po I hoped Rondee's foal would have Navajo's face!! Soo close.. She's adorable CCH.


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Ohhh man she is ADORABLE!! Can't wait for some action shots


----------



## Poseidon

Baha. I love that they both have Navajo's ears. Yay for more pictures! I was going to ask for more but thought I'd check here first. Is her front leg white high enough for regular papers? Nd said you thought it might be. 

Chili looks HUGE. I mean, she is, but she looks even bigger. Haha. At least she gave Bigs enough room to lay down rather than the "This is my stall. I'm going to sleep right in the middle" business. :lol:


----------



## CCH

Poseidon said:


> Baha. I love that they both have Navajo's ears. Yay for more pictures! I was going to ask for more but thought I'd check here first. Is her front leg white high enough for regular papers? Nd said you thought it might be.
> 
> Chili looks HUGE. I mean, she is, but she looks even bigger. Haha. At least she gave Bigs enough room to lay down rather than the "This is my stall. I'm going to sleep right in the middle" business. :lol:



As of right now, not quite. As she grows, I think it probably will be enough of an extension to get the RR papers. I'm going to hold off on her registration for a month or so to see.


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Aweeee I saw you posted and I was expecting more pictures :shock: 

I need some more cute baby pictures to drool over :wink:


----------



## MsBHavin

Those ears! Ohmygawd!


----------



## CCH

Some new photos  I forget whether I posted these here too. I did put them on my facebook though.

6-19-12 rainy day in the jungle that is our south pasture. I can't believe grass even grew back after the flood, but it brought with it so many weeds. Grr!! At least some of them are dying from my last round of spraying. It will probably take all of this season and part of next spring to return it to the condition it was, but I will have my perfect pastures back!


















6-20-12 sunny day









Shes like "what?? I was not rubbing on this tree."









6-23-12 shedding









6-23-12 saying good morning to me


----------



## CCH

And more photos of Teena (Rondee's foal)

6-22-12









6-24-12 She stands so funny to nurse. I think it is because her mom really really hates any fly touching her, so she stomps her front feet quite a bit. Teena curls her little tail up and to the side when she's eating though. It is just silly :lol:


----------



## Poseidon

I visited the babehs again!! This time I brought my new camera.

Chili sleepin'.









I woke her up.. She was a little upset.









She warmed up pretty quick when she wanted scratches and to figure out what the camera was.
























I wish this last one had been a little more in focus on her nose and it would have been adorable. 

I have a picture of Chili's butt shed out and the difference in her color, but apparently it's on my SD card still. I'll post it later. She's a gorgeous color. 

Teena was sleeping too.

















Her lip was all smooshed.


----------



## GiftedGlider

I am absolutely in love with your stud! I have follow his facebooks page so I got really excited when I noticed this  Absolutely stunning boy and he passes it on to his babes!


----------



## CCH

Fun comparison of Chili's shedding. Photo on the left was taken 7-7-12 (credit to Poseidon and NdAppy) and the one on the right was taken 6-28-12 (photo credit to my friend Heather)










and another picture of Teeners! Adorable is her theme. (photo credit to Poseidon and NdAppy)


----------



## CCH

I am sad today. Chili is officially 90 days old and ready to wean anytime. I put her sale ad on Dreamhorse and I'm working on some other sites. I have a week to decide if I want to put her in a catalog sale scheduled for October.

Where did the time go


----------



## NdAppy

Had to share these cute pics CCH. My middle son and Chili


















Shows how sweet she is. :grin:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awww!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

I am going to be so sad when someone buys her, but hopefully she goes to someone who will make the most of her. She's going to be a fantastic mare and whoever gets her will be very lucky.


----------



## CCH

So I just have to update on Teena.

Here is a pic of what her piggy of a mom did to her about a week ago:

















I had just put down fresh shavings and Teena couldn't stay awake. In a matter of minutes, Rondee had piled hay on top of her.

Here are some pics of her in the "foal" halter I bought from HorseloverZ (note that they apparently have no concept of size) I love it because it matches her eyes!




































I can never seem to get a perfect picture though, darn wiggly ponies.

Ok I swear they don't live in this stall as much as it looks like. Its just easier to take photos when they are confined.

Look at my butt









And finally the one that shows Teena's true self and how much she is related to navajo....










She recently learned that when she wants to come in, she can just fit between the gate and post (if she wiggles) until she is in the pen closest to the barn.
Navajo happened to be in that pen yesterday. She chased him, and he was seriously afraid :shock: Then she got him to stand still and swat flies off of her with his tail. When I brought Navajo in for the night, Teena got mad at me! She oinked and grunted and nickered her anger at not being brought in first. She is a demanding little fart :lol:


----------



## CCH

Another update on Chili, she was weaned on Saturday, August 4th without issue. She only whinnied for her mom a couple times and then went to eat hay. Her mom was enjoying the pasture too much to care. I did put Chili in with Rondee & Teena for a few days, but surprisingly, little Teena is quite protective of her mom and really got after Chili :shock:

So Navajo had to do some daddy day care, and he is just totally unimpressed with that custody arrangement :lol:.










Chili looking cute for a show I took her to earlier this month


















A must have photo of Teena snoozing









And... a photo of Squeaks' 2013 foal!!










little ****** wouldn't hold still for a good freeze frame on the ultrasound, so you have to use your imagination a little bit.


----------



## frizzy

cch you foalies are gawjus

And OMG your stallion is beautiful


----------



## Cinder

Subbing! What cute fillies!


----------



## CCH

It has been a very sad last few days for me. This will be my last update as "Chili's owner" she has been sold and is awaiting transport to her new home in Indiana. Be on the lookout for "Im Peppy N I Know It" to hit the working cow-horse show scene in the next couple years!

Here is her last bath at my house











And here she is all ready to haul to the Paint/Pinto show. I arranged to haul her to Fargo, ND and show her, then the shipper will pick her up this week because this location is more on their way.









So while I'm a little heartbroken, I did get a fair price for her, and Chili will have a good home where she will be trained & shown. I couldn't ask for much better than this. Now I just have to part with Teena.


----------



## NdAppy

I'm sad to see her go, but she is going to a great new owner.


----------



## Poseidon

But if the shipper doesn't show up, I'm just going to keep her.  She is hanging out at the barn I board that until the shipper comes to haul her to her new home. I am going to cry, but at least I know she's going to a good home.


----------



## Strange

Her little shipping bandages are so cute. :3


----------



## barrelbeginner

gee im really late in this thread.. I love both your babies. I WILL watch out for Chili in the near future. She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Beatha

They're both so beautiful!


----------



## CCH

Teena is being weaned tomorrow, so I should have some cute pictures of her making angry little faces. I'm excited to not have her mother also begging for attention when I try to work with Teena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

CCH said:


> And... a photo of Squeaks' 2013 foal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little ****** wouldn't hold still for a good freeze frame on the ultrasound, so you have to use your imagination a little bit.


Here is Squeak's ultrasound from 9-26-12. I think this is so cool to compare them.










It is a bad cell phone pic that turned out kinda blurry, but you can still definitely see a certain structure. Points to anyone who can identify what you're looking at. (anyone who saw the answer on Navajo's FB Fan page - give those who want to guess a try)


----------



## CCH

Now that Teena has been weaned, poor Navajo has to be the responsible parent with Daddy day-care duty again. Notice the mares in the background partying it up :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That first pic of Navajo is adorable! He's like "Really? You stuck *that* in with me? You're evil, plain and simple."


----------



## Bridgertrot

Is there some easy way to learn to read ultrasounds? I'm actually in a repro class currently and we've done ultrasounds and speculum exams and both of which I'm just like everything looks like blobs! Even when they say what things are haha.

Thanks for updates! I love seeing pictures of all the sexyness.


----------



## CCH

Basically, anything that is black is fluid or open space. The more opaque the white, the more solid such as bone. The delicacy with ultrasounds, from what I understand, is the quality/tuning/ specified function of the probe, and then the general settings of the gain and features of the machine.

The person performing the ultrasound also has a distinct advantage because they can feel the structures as they go over them, first the bladder, then the uterus, then to the ovaries (if they haven't shifted too far in. Of course once you have performed one, you can imagine passing the structures as you watch someone else do it.

For me, seeing the early embryo or follicles ready to ovulate is easy. The 9-26-12 ultrasound of squeaks was harder for me to watch and understand because the foal is so large. We only did the US after a plain rectal because I wanted to "see" the baby. It was completely unnecessary, but fun/educational for me.

My vet has been great and super supportive of all the repro stuff I want to do. She has encouraged me with buying my own machine as well. Hopefully, I'll make a decision on model & price as a Christmas present to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

If you mentally connect the dots or draw an outline of what you see on that 2nd ultrasound, I think it will be clear what you can see.

We tried to freeze a better photo, but the little booger was quite active. Dr O also recorded about 10 seconds, but their machine doesn't transfer the video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot

Thanks for the help. I'm pretty good at seeing the follicles, just nothing else lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Some photos updates.

Teena's version of "Blue Steel"









And her only other pose..









Oops I blinked...better luck next time









Hey! I'm too short to see. Is it my turn to go outside?









Ugh playing outside is hard work. Bedtime!









Teena's mom decided she didn't want to be fat & happy, so it's the training barn for Rondee.









Squeaks likes being fat! Here she is 192 days in foal (only ~150 days to go )









And the best for last...








Navajo giving Teena bathing tips!!


----------



## NdAppy

If Teena goes missing don't look here. :rofl:


----------



## Bridgertrot

Yay! I love updates! So cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Time for another update. I had Squeaks and Bigs ultrasounded again earlier this month.

Squeaks is 223 days in foal today. Yay!! Looking like we shouldn't have a repeat of last year's abortion. Her bloodwork looks good and fluid on US was also good. I no pics this time. The foal is too large and has shifted down some. Little booger would not even show us a leg. I'm glad we are on track for the foal to arrive about March 20, 2013 if she makes it to 342 days. Based on the foal's growth already, I'm betting she foals closer to 330. It was estimated 9-10lbs on September 26th and is now pushing 

Bigs is doing great and there is no need to ultrasound her again. I had hoped to hit the very very end window to attempt to sex her foal, but again, this foal would not cooperate. Couldn't even get a good view because Bigs had a full bladder and was straining. My vet made the comment she wished her arms were longer - me too. She is a tiny lady. Will plan possible palpations for January and March. Big is 85 days today and on track for a late summer foal :-( Too bad some of my plans with Rondee didn't work out causing me to hold off on breeding Bigs.

Now for some photos of the fatties.

Bigs showing off how deep her chestnut color is. No belly on her yet.










Squeaks popping a little bump out on the right.









Doesn't look too big, does she? Until you try to put her blankets on :shock:


----------



## EquineBovine

I just love your stallion! What a dude! And can't wait for more babies!


----------



## CCH

I'm going to have to get another good photo update. "little" Teena just got a new blanket on 11-17-12 It goes up to size 52 (previous one went to 45) and it appears that she will have outgrown it within the next 10-14 days. I tried a 60 on her last night over the top of her other blankets. It nearly fit.

Arg!!! These kids and their clothes... I guess her nickname of meatball fits :lol:


----------



## Poseidon

You best have her new jammies all made by Christmas so I can come see them. :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Love Bigs!  What a booty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

*cough* We need updates!


----------



## CCH

NdAppy said:


> *cough* We need updates!


I know! Squeaks was in last night, but no photos. She looks just as fat as previously. Just a few short weeks until she foals. Already has almost no tail tone.

I do have new pics of Teena. Since it is her unbirthday I will get some posted today 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

Updates! and more handsome studly pictures. I cannot get enough of his mane. BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## NdAppy

*taps foot* Where are those pictures? We need a Teena fix!


----------



## Poseidon

On my camera. Muahaha.


----------



## NdAppy

What do I have to whip you two with limp wet noodles or what? :lol:


----------



## CCH

First Teena in her "big girl" blanket. This is a size 60. Now it is layered over other blankets and adjusted as small as it goes, but it still fits. She is growing!









Now for the Christmas photos 

Hard for Navajo to hold still. He was pretty excited about the Christmas bounty of carrots & squeezy buns.









But he was a good sport and tried on both the outfits. There was only a little grumpy face when the photos got in the way of delivering treats fast enough.









Teena also tried on both outfits. She liked the bell on the santa hat, but the antlers were just a little too big & didn't want to sit very straight.





































A New year's eve bath made her tired!









And here she is on her un-birthday trying to keep her mane tamed & smooth.









I think she has mastered her dad's "you are so annoying" look.


----------



## soenjer55

This thread is kind of torture for me, I think I've fallen in love with Teena and Navajo.... lol. Cutest daddy-daughter pair!


----------



## CCH

soenjer55 said:


> This thread is kind of torture for me, I think I've fallen in love with Teena and Navajo.... lol. Cutest daddy-daughter pair!


Well Teena *is for sale* I just haven't advertised her anywhere other than my website because I want to show her a little bit first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Just got done reading all 25 pages! Your main man Navajo is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on the new adorable and stunning babes! Can't wait to see this years' new arrivals.


----------



## MsBHavin

I LOVE that hat on her! waay too cute!


----------



## NdAppy

Po - you're just evil. I demand you send me pics. *stomps feet* :rofl:


----------



## Poseidon

I'm working on sending them to CCH now! I've been sick and _dyinggg_.


----------



## NdAppy

Yeah uh hunh!


----------



## CCH

OK just a few more photos from New Year's Eve (aka Teena's unbirthday barn bash!)

All photos credit to Poseidon

First Teena asking if anyone wants to smell her big butt. No need, you could smell her from at least a foot away.










All clean! Being clean means a little mischief. She tried to be like her dad and throw blankets on the floor, but she isn't yet strong enough.









Working on her new poses


----------



## CCH

Long overdue update on Teena ; she is growing like a weed! Transitioned her to a "big girl" bucket and she rewards me with this:

my bucket, and I will spill it if I want










stop embarrassing me in front of the other horses! I don't need help eating my grain. I like it crooked.









note her cute new leather halter. A snazzy yearling needs a fancy halter 

I'm not even going to finish my grain if you're going to bother me. I will hide in my hay.










I've gotten a couple sales inquiries on Teena and they just make me sad. She is going to be such a great show pony that I almost want to keep her and put her in cutting training. If only she were a colt :sad:


----------



## CCH

On an exciting note... Squeaks is ~315 days today. Her bag has been forming over the last week or so. I have a feeling she is thinking about foaling around 330 because that is the weekend we are supposed to go to a cutting and it is also a notorious weekend for snow storms.


----------



## TheRoundPen

Can't wait to see Squeaks baby and Teena is looking good.


----------



## soenjer55

CCH said:


> Long overdue update on Teena ; she is growing like a weed! Transitioned her to a "big girl" bucket and she rewards me with this:
> 
> my bucket, and I will spill it if I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop embarrassing me in front of the other horses! I don't need help eating my grain. I like it crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note her cute new leather halter. A snazzy yearling needs a fancy halter
> 
> I'm not even going to finish my grain if you're going to bother me. I will hide in my hay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a couple sales inquiries on Teena and they just make me sad. She is going to be such a great show pony that I almost want to keep her and put her in cutting training. If only she were a colt :sad:


Ah, my favorite little pony! I don't know if I should be following this thread, I have to go to college with my money... :lol:


----------



## CCH

I was supposed to be getting good photos and a video of Teena for a prospective buyer the last few days, but...... Squeaks has had other ideas for my time. She is ~319 days today, and it looks as though we will have a foal sooner rather than later.

I moved her into a foaling stall last night. While I was unblanketing and giving her a once over, I noticed her tail was disgusting. This is not unusual for Squeaks. Her tail is very thick and she often manages to get poop in it. She was taken to the wash rack so I could clean it out. For some reason this "stuff" would not rinse out as easily as I thought it should. I ended up having to pull/pick/scrape it out of her tail. After doing so, it was clear that the gunk was a portion of mucous plug. I don't believe it was the entirety of it though. I don't have any photos of that, but if you want to know it was like butterscotch jello or some brownish booger and the size of a very small smashed egg yolk.

So onto the photos!









about an inch or less what you're seeing in the "V" shape of her abdomen is edema, but the majority is winter hair that wasn't compressed by her bellyband blanket.


----------



## NdAppy

SQUEEEE! She's getting closer!


----------



## Poseidon

Eep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Woo! New beh-beys!! Now the anticipation and checking the thread like crazy.


----------



## Roperchick

hermegawd I forgot squeaks was rebred afterwards! im so glad I found this before there was a new babeh!!!

aaaah so exciting


----------



## cmarie

She looks close. Happy foaling.


----------



## CCH

I'm certain she will be holding out until the 8/9th of March because that will force me to cancel going to the cutting. Just me though *sigh*. I think some of the fam will haul & show anyway unless there is a snowstorm. That weekend is famous for dumping a bunch of freezing rain and several inches of snow. The last time we went, we left on Thursday night and couldn't get home until late Monday - for a weekend only show. I know a bunch of people didn't make it and some even got stuck on the way. Of course, if I have to stay home on foal watch, it will mean the weather for the drive to the show will be perfect. Darn murphy's law!!!

I'm such a control freak that I won't leave Squeaks home to foal without me. I have decent help, but I consider her higher risk because she aborted the 2012 embryo late in development, is older, and is a little smaller than average.

Now the gal who helps me with chores a few nights a week would LOVE to have the foal this weekend as it is her birthday. Knowing Squeakers that isn't going to happen. She kind of has the personality of Tardar Sauce the cat right now unless she thinks you might have food.


----------



## CCH

Another update on Squeaks. No highly noticeable changes. Her nipples do appear to be filling in some when compared to a couple days ago. Milk tests do not reveal any impending foaling, and she isn't saying what day it will be.




















I had a dream last night that she foaled and I wasn't there. Then the foal was "invisible" because I didn't have enough cameras to see it. This woke me up and I had to check on her in the middle of the night. Here is a picture of the "bird's eye" view of her stall.










That is the low light vision mode of the camera as seen on my iPod screen. This way I can have it on the kickstand on my side table and easily see it anytime during the night. This dream made me get on Amazon today and order another camera.

Really REALLY hoping to get the cameras streaming to my website. I have the coding for the page all done, the issue is my internet service provider allowing the modem to bridge and port the feed through my own router. I have a friend coming over tomorrow night to try (for the 5th time:evil::evil to get the cameras to work outside of my intra-net.


----------



## CCH

Yet another update on Squeakers. Temp last night was 98.6, so a small drop from normal, but hard to say if it meant anything. For some reason, she was quite offended by the thermometer and didn't hold very still. This was puzzling considering how small the thermometer is, and how jello-y her hind end is. Teats seem to have filled a tiny amount more than the previous day. Milk inspection and test reveals nothing.










Sorry the photo didn't get quite a good shot of the teats. It is a little precarious to be poking around underneath her right now. I'm also glad more & more hair is coming off of her. She is a hairy beast right now. Horse fur-balls are my personal enemy.

And the best photo yet. She did lay down last night! The shavings prove it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm excited to see Squeak's foal for no other than reason than to see if it has all if her attitude. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Alright we are at ~325 days today. Spent Sunday, Monday, and today cooped up inside because of winter weather, and the resulting pain in the butt of clearing the snow. I have two cameras on her and have been watching constantly.

What I can say is Squeaks is definitely uncomfortable. She pretty much sits on the wall and only moves to eat or get a drink. She has been keeping her head/neck level or below withers and shifting weight every couple of minutes. She hasn't been finishing her hay, which according to the other horses is better than delicious. She also hasn't been demanding her food by nickering or banging buckets at feeding time. Her urine output has been monstrous. It has been hard keeping enough dry shavings in her stall. That amount of pressure on her bladder means she must be getting closer.









Her teats have yet to really "pop" out, but her udder is probably the size of a volleyball with the top 1/3 sliced off. It is quite warm and transitioning from smooshy like wet packed sand to much firmer. Not rock hard yet, but getting there. Milk test is still not opaque, but it is super sticky within seconds of being exposed to the air. No waxing, and she still does have a crease. Because her udder is saggy (for lack of a better word), it is hard to say if the crease and teats will pop out prior to foaling or not. 



















She also has some loose manure. As you can see it is getting all kinds of gross catching her the remaining winter hairs. I'm thinking a quick clip of this area will be necessary. Too bad I can't flame her like a milk cow :lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot

Eek! So exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

While we wait for Squeaks to decide when she will pop, here is an update on Teena. We tried to get some decent new photos of her for some prospective buyers. Teena is a ham. She only wants to be good for ridiculous photos like those of her in reindeer ears. The "boring" photos require foot stomping, lead rope grabbing, pocket sniffing, and ear flicking. Only a few turned out. Of course it is icky outside, so I had to do them in the barn. Ah well.

Here she is 









Just a little hair left to shed on her neck/shoulder and girth area. She's looking slick!


----------



## CCH

Oh here is one of Teena pre-grooming for her photoshoot. As you can see, she is working on having a lot of mane, especially considering she is technically only 8.5 months old. I thought the look on her face was just too funny not to post!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Holy cow does that look like a majorly thick mane! Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Well it looks as though foal watch needs to be serious. Milk has turned solid white and appears Ca is at 400 although she is showing no other signs. Tonight has actually been her most comfortable night. She has a major appetite. Photos coming as soon as my phone charges enough to turn on (I'm on my iPod now)

I just got in but will be checking frequently tonight on the cameras.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

You can see her teats have dropped in much more. Her udder is smooth and kind of shiny. The calcium salts have gone away. We are definitely close!

And I have to put this one in here because it is a running joke that my dog Max absolutely LIVES for the photobomb.


----------



## existentialpony

Subbing for bebbes!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh Squeaks! Your gonna beat Chilly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

No baby yet. I slept with sweatpants and socks on so I'd be ready to run out right away. I checked the camera a bunch too. Now I'm tired - darn mare! I just know she's trying to hold out for Friday as the trailers now leaving around 10am tomorrow instead of early afternoon. Looks like my show plans are toast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

Max ftw! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Hahaha the picture of your dog is awesome. How has that mare not had the baby, gesh I keep waiting. I hope she has it tonight for you so that you can still make it to your show!


----------



## CCH

Well I'm sitting here doing horse laundry so all the leg wraps and blankets are ready to go. I don't know if I will make the show or not. I'm considering sending my horse and driving separate.
Squeaks temp was 99, which is average for her, but 2 tenths higher than the same time last night. Her pH looks 6.4 and calcium is over 400. She has pawed some and flicked her tail pretty hard. She had not rolled, laid down or kicked her belly. I just have a feeling she is going to hold out and foal in the daytime tomorrow. She is just a B like that!
I would post updated photos but I have no idea how to do it from my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

We have some belly kicking and tail switching. She has been restless enough to walk the stall about every 10 minutes now. I'm hoping to see some more active labor signs soon because staying up all night is no fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Foal!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

So far a successful foaling. It's a sorrel/ chestnut filly with 3 white legs. She just got up and has figured out wobbling. she found the udder area, and is working on latching into the teat. Squeaks appears to want to deliver the placenta very soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

And the silly filly has mastered nursing. Squeaks is quite relieved 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Pictures!

This is how Squeaks' udder looked at foaling for anyone who wants to compare to their mare.

















welcome to the world









still need to dry off









And because I think these are just one of the coolest things, especially because they dry up and curl away so fast. I always picture it like the feet of the wicked witch of the east :lol:


















Mostly dry and extra cute


















Ah finally, all milestones reached within 90 minutes.









And just a minute ago while I was uploading photos. Couldn't resist this one of Squeaks. It made me laugh.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Oh, shes perfect CCH! Well done Squeaks!
Glad the delivery and vital's went well!!
Congratulations :smile:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Super cute! Those feet are creepy. How long does it take for them to go away?

Dang it Squeaks, you beat Chilly. *rubs hands together evilly* Come on Chilly!

I love the no white on her face. I wonder if she is going to be a very dark chestnut some day...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone

Totally adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## cmarie

Congrats, she is a pretty little filly.


----------



## FGRanch

Awe congrats she is beautiful!!!! And before your show.  Good mare!


----------



## Bridgertrot

Yay! It seems three marked legs is quite popular. And fillies lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Beautiful baby!


----------



## txlovemyhorses

congrats on your beautiful girl


----------



## CCH

I'm waaaaaay behind on updates. Here is Squeaks' foal, who I have named Pippi. I caught this on the camera last night and had to laugh. I wish I could have videoed it! Pippi was running and bucking, jumping her mom's legs and then stopping every lap or so to nip or nose bunt Squeaks trying to make her get up. The poor old mamma never gets any rest :shock:

Looking for the softest spot to beat up mom









Found it!









Oh and where has the famous photobomber been lately....









stealing and eating carrots! Naughty little Max :lol:


----------



## MyFillyAspen

How are thy going?


----------



## Marcie

thanks to the above bump i just found this thread. I totally fell i love with Teena. I hope you were able to find a great home for her.


----------



## CCH

I do have updates! Photos will have to wait until tomorrow though.

Bigs foaled another filly on 7-15-13. So far the filly does not have a very good barn name. We've been calling her Smalls or baby bigs. I need to test her for splash too.

Pippi has been weaned from Squeaks and she will be up for sale as soon as I figure out the perfect registered name & get some photos of her. I had to give her stall to Bigs & Smalls, so now the pipster is extra lovey in hopes of coming back into the barn.

Teena - she has a great home  She is really showing promise as a show horse. I do have her quasi listed for sale, but only on my website. I'm hoping to keep her, and have started planning her "college fund" to pay for her on-cattle training 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie

Yes! I'm so happy that you are playing around with keeping her! That means more updates for me!  Lol


----------



## amp23

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------

